#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  PTC - Earn Money on the Internet - Paid to Click

## dirtydog

Now we have all seen the adverts where you can fill out surveys on the internet for an hour a day and live the life of your dreams, well tomorrow I might even click on one, but yesterday I was on a forum and the busiest thread was on PTC, ie Paid to Click, this is where you get paid what I thought was about 10 cents per advert you clicked, so I decided to actually have a look at the thread, and what a suprise it was.

So what you do is join up with a PTC, this thread was about neobux.com and how great they were, they pay 1 cent per click, hmm, not quite as good as the 10cent per click I thought it was, the main great thing everyone was raving about this site was that they actually paid you, it seems that most are just scams from reading the thread, another great thing about them is that they will pay you as soon as you earn $2, wtf, now at 1 cent per click you need to do 200 clicks to get your money, ok sounds pretty easy, but there are some catches  :Sad: 

My earnings from yesterday, yep that 3 cents is all mine, so what they do is give you 4 urls to click on, sadly right clicking them all and opening in another window doesn't work, you actually have to click one at a time and stay on the site for a certain amount of time before you can click the next one, ok it don't really matter that you have to stay on the site as thats just another window in the background that you aint going to bother looking at.



So after you click on the 4 adverts you have to wait 24 hours till you get your new adverts, really not sure what the point of this is, it seems you can earn 4 cents perday at this rate, gonna take a year before I can buy essentials like a carton of cigs and a bottle of scotch.



Anyway I went back to get my 4th advert to round it up to a nice 4 cents.



Maybe if I prove myself to be a good clicker they will give me 5 adverts perday to click on.



What I think the idea of this is is for low traffic sites that sell banner space to up the clicks that look like they are from their site, ie they maybe charging $100 per month to advertise some companies banner, they spend $10 per month with neobux and it looks like that the customer is getting loads of traffic from their advertising, shall have a look at the cookies tonight  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Forgot the most important bit where you get the chance to retire and get waited on hand and foot, and that bit is the referal thing, for every click you get from someone you refered you get 0.0005 cents, not sure if I got enough zeroes in that but lets put it this way, the amount is so small there isn't a currency in the world that has a coin for it, but if you got like 100 refered people clicking for you you can make nearly a dollar perday or something.

They even give you banners, if you hover over them you can see that the referer is jomtien.

----------


## dirtydog

Well I just googled paid to click, 50 odd million results, you could actually sign up for them all and spend your day clicking on crappy adverts, seems 1 cent is the lowest, and some even pay out when you earn your first $1, I wonder if people actually do this for a living....

----------


## dirtydog

How could I not sign up for paid to click when they are giving the chance of earning $100 perday, probably going to have to end up throwing this email address away  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Well I am now a fully pledged member of paid to click, how could I refuse the chance of working from home and earning $100 perday, today seems a bad day though, hopefully tomorrow will be better.

The ones with a black dot are the ones you get paid for, seems there is only 1 paying one  :Sad: 



So lets see what I earned from paidtoclick today, not quite the $100 I was expecting, but hell, those satangs soon build up into whole 1 baht coins.



Although this one does seem better than neobux as you don't even have to wait till the page loads before you get paid  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

In an effort to earn the big bucks I have signed up with adptc.com, these boys are paying the big bucks and giving you the chance to earn it, not only do they give you at least 10 adverts to click on every 24 hours, they pay $0.0125 per click, yep you to can earn 4baht perday whilst sitting on the beach drinking cocktails whilst surrounded by nubile suntanned ladies, well, I thought you could, but it seems once you register and get your details you can't actually log in to your account  :Sad:

----------


## Spin

> yep you to can earn 4baht perday


 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## dirtydog

So I gave adptc.com one more try and got in, so off to the advert area to make my fortune, yep 10 nice banners to click, I'm gonna be rich.



So off to the first page to earn the money, damn some of these pages are big and slow.



So I open the first 3 on the list, at the top is a 4 figure number, ie 7294 and it will ask you to click a number, ie for arguements sake lets say it asks you to click the number 2, pretty easy you would have thought, so would I, here's my first one, not quite the chunk of change I thought they were going to pay me but $0.002 is not to be laughed at, sniggered at maybe I suppose.



Now I haven't had a drink this evening but this is what happened to the other 2, yep they stiffed me the bastards out of $0.004.

----------


## Spin

> $0.002 is not to be laughed at


 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Surely you could just pay some country folk to do this all day for you.

----------


## dirtydog

So I tried the next 3, it seems I got 2 wrong again, but I'm a bit smarter than those thieving bastards, I have video proof that they robbed me, all I need now is a lawyer willing to take on my case for part of the awarded costs, yes those bastards have robbed me of $0.008, probably best if I click on another 3 adverts to make it a whole 1 cent to make this court case worthwhile for a high flying lawyer willing to do work like this.

No more Mr Nice Guy!!!!!




Anyway, I have decided this business really isn't for me, normally what happens in Thailand if a business is real crap, you sell it, so if anybody fancies retiring to Thailand and working an hour a day on the internet whilst watching the money roll in I have several accounts and a gmail account I'm willing to sell at less than cost, lets start the bidding say at, erm, 200,000baht?
Should add it's an ongoing concern that could do with someone with determination, grit and low iq.

----------


## Gerbil

^ Contact Sunbelt.  :bunny3:

----------


## dirtydog

^It's alright, I think I have found a mug  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Now I know noodles saw this thread, yet he hasn't posted on it, obviously playing hard to get, ok noodles here's sweetner, have a look at this income stream, take note of the 100 percent increase in just one single day, where else could you generate a profit growth like that? and noodles, I am open to offers, that 200k baht isn't a fixed price, we could call it say 190,000baht and your motorbike perhaps....



Plus it's fun noodles, you have to click on the red dot to get to the advert.

----------


## keda

Sounds ok if you need that pack of fags regularly like every month, but not if you actually have to read any of the ads.

----------


## crippen

Looks like back to the Nigerian scams then! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 3point14

Well, I agree that these click through adverts seem shit but you would need to trawl through this lot Pigsback - Free cash for clicks - Newbies please read the First Post! - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums and the newer threads to see what could be earned.

On the surveys, I can easily make £100-200 a month and if I wanted to set up more then I could. Doing one for a few minutes for £ or £2 seems meaningless but getting a few hundred here and there is meaningful. The icing on the cake is the special follow up surveys. Samsung gave £30 and Flora £15 just in the last 2 weeks. I expect £2000+ in 2010. For the work, it is an easy Bt120,000 a year at least.

----------

